# [Eclipse] Fehler: A console is not available



## Herbert (17. Mai 2006)

Servus,

bei mir ist leider in Eclipse das Console Fenster grau und darin steht  
"A console is not available".

Die Kosole muesste aktiv sein (Window -> Show view -> Console)
Das Programm muesste was ausgeben. (Bei Hello World gleiches Problem)

Meine Version von Eclipse 3.1.2

Habe gegooglt aehnliche Probleme gefunden aber keine Loesung.

Boardsuche ergab zwar Treffer mit aehlichen Problemen aber leider auch keine Loesung

Das Problem ist ploetzlich aufgetreten und ich hab keine Ahnung was ich ausprobieren soll,
wenn jemand einen Tipp haette waere das klasse.

Gruss


----------



## SamHotte (17. Mai 2006)

Schau mal in den Optionen (Window->Preferences), da müsste es unter "Run/Debug" den Punkt "Console" geben. Dort die Häkchen bei "show, when program writes to stdout" und "show, when program writes to stderr" setzen (Beschreibungen musste ich raten, ich hab die deutsche Eclipse-Version).


----------



## Leroy42 (17. Mai 2006)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, *obwohl* die Häkchen bei
_Show when program writes to standard out/error_
gesetzt sind.

Mir kommt es so vor, als ob das eine Art Timing-Problem ist:
Beim Starten von _schnellen_ Programmen, d.h. die ohne viele Berechnungen
zu veranstalten, _sofort_ in die Console schreiben, verschwindet die Ausgabe
sofort wieder (bzw. wird gar nicht erst angezeigt). Starte ich dasselbe Programm
sofort danach erneut, bleibt die Ausgabe zu sehen.

Programme die _längere_ Berechnungen ausführen, bevor sie in
die Konsole schreiben, zeigen dieses Verhalten nicht.  ???:L


----------



## SamHotte (17. Mai 2006)

Hmm, komisch, hab ich bislang nicht bemerkt (allerdings bauen meine Progs auch immer erstmal langweilig eine Datenbankverbindung auf).


----------



## Herbert (17. Mai 2006)

Servus,

habe jetzt erstmal Eclipse neu drauf gemacht, im Moment also das Problem nicht mehr.
@SamHotte
Haekchen habe ich beide gesetzt.

Danke erstmal fuer die Antworten, falls ich noch eine Loesungsmoeglichkeit finde,
sag ich Bescheid.

Gruss


----------

